# Drawing for the First Time



## bearycool (May 25, 2012)

Awhile ago my mind said to me, "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, YOU SHOULD START DRAWING!!!!" I rolled my eyes on its low statement, but I gave it a shot anyway...

After that, it was all down hill from there; I couldn't stop drawing. I've only been drawing for a few days, but I am growing extremely fast on this drawing stuff and I am thoroughly enjoying the experience. 

Anyway, here are drawings that I took with a horrible webcam because I drew them on paper (and, sadly, not with a tablet on the computer).





I also drew a picture of myself. I kind of drew myself in a cartoon style, and my nose and chin are a little bit sharper than real life. Still, it looks pretty close in my opinion.




Also, I started to draw a pony for some reason...



Don't ask why I gave him bubble gum...

These are just a bunch of samples from my sketchbook; I have been drawing a plethora of crap, and it would take about 25 pictures to show them all. 

Any comments on this stuff would be greatly appreciated, and await them with baited breath!


----------



## vangoghsear (May 25, 2012)

Your angular pieces have some style to them.  I would experiment with playing with the width of the outline as a means of balancing dark and light areas in the drawing and it would also add depth (dark areas tend to recede).  Use of the same size outline tends to flatten, which is viable as well, but as I said, you may enjoy the exercise of varying the width and heaviness of the outline.


----------



## garza (May 25, 2012)

bearycool - I do a lot of sketching. My tools are charcoal pencils and dust on butcher paper. I've used a pad, but I'm not as comfortable with it as I am with pencil and paper. I don't believe the computer can give me what pencil can. A few of my drawings have been in the Newsletter.*

Follow vangoghsear's advice about varying line width and heaviness. See the line as more that a delimiter. Each line has its own function in a drawing and should be given its own weight depending on its function. Each line should have its own personality.

Using charcoal dust for shading gives you unlimited control. It's a bit tricky at first, but once you get the hang of it, you'll love it.

*I just remembered. There's one in the May issue, page 4.


----------



## BlueJay (May 27, 2012)

Agreed with above; you're angular style is very interesting! I like


----------



## bearycool (Jun 24, 2012)

Hm... I never thought on doing that on lines. I will be sure to give that a shot and post my results here.


----------



## bearycool (Jul 12, 2012)

Alright, sorry for the double post, but I want to post a  drawing on how I've progressed in drawing. It's been a little over month, if I am correct, so it's not the greatest.


----------

